#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Psim

## askmogi

Hi guys,


I just wanted to ask if any one of you has dealt or used this Reservoir Simulator the Psim. It is for Conocophilipse. I am really new in using the Psim and any piece of info would be very helpful.

ThanksSee More: Psim

----------

